# UberX Drivers you prolly won't like this one bit...



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Four Things About Uber You Wish You Never Knew: *






This video was produced by www.WhosDrivingYou.org , a campaign of TLPA, Taxicab, Limousine & Paratransit Assoc.
Uber has a similar campaign www.TaxiFacts.com


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

oh the horror! Big Government save us from ourselves!! We're too dumb to know what to use.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Four Things About Uber You Wish You Never Knew: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UBER backlash against Uber arrogance


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Four Things About Uber You Wish You Never Knew: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even the anti-Uber crowd doesn't have these issues down pat in their protests.

Why don't the Taxi companies tell their real stories? That they employ scores of immigrants and 'more than likely' get huge tax breaks and incentives from DOTGOV for the U.S. administration to shove these people into our system? * Where in the HELL is that fact?*

*Can these people even READ THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE ON OUR ROAD SIGNS?*

You wonder why your taxi driver is an immigrant 90% of the time and can barely, if even, speak english? *

Because the cab companies GET PAID by the GOVERNMENT to HIRE THEM.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Because the cab companies GET PAID by the GOVERNMENT to HIRE THEM.


That's the first time I've Ever heard that! Any fact at all to back that up?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> oh the horror!


Tell that to the family of Sophia Liu, or to Jason Herrera.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That's the first time I've Ever heard that! Any fact at all to back that up?


Personal testimony from my 'other yob' where I work with MANY immigrants and know that their employers get compensated by .gov with various tax incentives.

Why do you think when you go to the AIRPORT that the majority of the people who work there are, IMMIGRANTS?

Do you even know how our 'real' crony capitalist system operates? Yeah, businesses can get PAID for hiring these people. Even 'faith based' systems can get on the government DOLE for helping these IMMIGRANTS. The immigrants also have a 5 year reprieve from paying federal income taxes and after a certain period of time being here they even qualify for grant money to buy homes.

Do your homework! You should know 'WHY' there are so many immigrant cabbies by now one would think?

And you think us natives pose a problem to commercial taxi drivers?

*The cab system SUCKS ASS and this is the major reason it does.* Every cabbie I've encountered in my city is AN IMMIGRANT. There are reasons for that. And yes, it involves, surprise surprise...$$$$


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Why do you think when you go to the AIRPORT that the majority of the people who work there are, IMMIGRANTS?


I don't have to read your damn rambling bs screed!
IMMIGRANTS HAVE ALWAYS DRIVEN CABS IN THIS COUNTRY!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> And yes, it involves, surprise surprise...$$$$


Give me a single citation, a single source, a single link that verifies that


scrurbscrud said:


> Because the cab companies GET PAID by the GOVERNMENT to HIRE THEM.


I don't really trust your infinite wisdom on your assertion!
Either put up or shut up!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't have to read your damn rambling bs screed!
> IMMIGRANTS HAVE ALWAYS DRIVEN CABS IN THIS COUNTRY!


And your tax $$$ goes to pay them. Nice, huh? Why don't you just pick up the Googler and get some of the many available facts?

http://cis.org/Employers-Cheat-Aging-By-Hiring-Foreign-Workers-Spanish

"One of the many reasons why the Social Security, Medicare, and Federal Unemployment Tax Act (FUTA) trust funds are in trouble is that * American employers can avoid paying taxes* to these funds *by hiring certain classes of aliens*, who, in turn, also do not pay these taxes.

The payroll tax loss for such a full-time worker at $30,000 a year was about $4,230 a year in 2010. That's a $2,535 bonus to the employer for hiring an alien rather than a U.S. citizen or a green card carrier and a $1,695 bonus to the alien worker, and thus a $4,230-a-year blow to the three trust funds collectively. At $60,000 a year, the damage to these funds is twice as great, or $8,460 a year."

Let me know if you need someone to actually look for you, if you even care. Otherwise just keep paying your taxes and shut up citizen!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@scrurbscrud still Zilch from you to back up your assertion


scrurbscrud said:


> You wonder why your taxi driver is an immigrant 90% of the time and can barely, if even, speak english?
> *
> Because the cab companies GET PAID by the GOVERNMENT to HIRE THEM.*


...just more rambling on off topic stuff!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

"*Tax Benefits*

There may be tax benefits for your business if you hire individuals who qualify for certain target groups. The Work Opportunity Tax Credit is a federal tax program that offers incentives to employers who hire individuals from twelve target groups who have consistently faced significant barriers to employment. *Refugees or asylees may be included in this group.* For more information, visit the Department of Labor's guide to the Work Opportunity Tax Credit."

Support immigrant cabbies with your tax dollars today.

*Where's that story chicab?*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@scrurbscrud still no fact, no citation, no link on:


scrurbscrud said:


> You wonder why your *taxi driver* is an immigrant 90% of the time and can barely, if even, speak english?
> *
> Because the cab companies GET PAID by the GOVERNMENT to HIRE THEM.*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @scrurbscrud still no fact, no citation, no link on:


Gave you two citings. There are 'financial reasons' there are so many immigrant cabbies 'today' chicab, and it largely revolves around support by federal tax dollars.

You sure as hell aren't going to find cab companies fessing up to you on this FACT. Why should they? It's none of your or my business. But there are $$$ REASONS this is the case.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Most cab drivers are independent contractors just like Uber drivers ! There is no federal tax benefits because the cab drivers are not employees...

I sign a new contract every year to drive a cab. It states I'm an a independent contractor using thier car and dispatch system. Kinda sounds just like Uber...huh ?


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Even the anti-Uber crowd doesn't have these issues down pat in their protests.
> 
> Why don't the Taxi companies tell their real stories? That they employ scores of immigrants and 'more than likely' get huge tax breaks and incentives from DOTGOV for the U.S. administration to shove these people into our system? * Where in the HELL is that fact?*
> 
> ...


Being a taxicab driver my whole life. I think you are mistaken by your comments about no English requirements being a taxicab driver. Most large cities in America have a knowledge test of the streets it is written in English making it impossible to past without English skills. 
In NYC many immigrants attend a taxicab school to learn to past the test. Many years ago I spent 280 hours in class to become a taxicab driver in NYC. Today thousands of people do the same class if they need help to become excellent cab drivers. In Las Vegas the test is hard to past also to become a taxicab driver. Many attend English classes prior to applying for the test. It has always been a gateway to a better life in America. Hard work with long hours equals freedom for our children.
The fact immigrants drive taxicab is factually correct but I think the number that drive for Uber is getting larger also perhaps in due course we will be the majority of drivers for Uber also.
We drive because you could make a good wage with long hour prior to the Uber pricing model. It would appear in the end everyone will struggle with the new Uber model. That is unfortunate many successful people have had a taxicab drivers as fathers.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

So, let me get this straight... an Uber driver gropes a passenger, so that makes Uber, as a whole, unsafe and predatory? Jeffrey Dahlmer imprisoned, mutilated, raped, murdered, and ate several dudes. Does that mean all men are gay murdering cannibalistic pseudo surgeon rapists? Got it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> So, let me get this straight... an Uber driver gropes a passenger, so that makes Uber, as a whole, unsafe and predatory?


I don't believe anyone made that assertion in this thread, or any other thread.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Let me know if you need someone to actually look for you, if you even care.


I looked at your link

http://cis.org/Employers-Cheat-Aging-By-Hiring-Foreign-Workers-Spanish

CIS, Center For Immigration Studies, is a right wing anti-immigration advocacy organization. The list of 6 programs that it cites are where Temporary Non-Immigrant Visitors don't pay into Payroll Taxes. So I guess CIS, and perhaps you, would like foreign visiting workers, like au pairs, to pay into Social Security & Medicare even though they would not receive any benefits?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> Being a taxicab driver my whole life. I think you are mistaken by your comments about no English requirements being a taxicab driver. Most large cities in America have a knowledge test of the streets it is written in English making it impossible to past without English skills.
> In NYC many immigrants attend a taxicab school to learn to past the test. Many years ago I spent 280 hours in class to become a taxicab driver in NYC. Today thousands of people do the same class if they need help to become excellent cab drivers. In Las Vegas the test is hard to past also to become a taxicab driver. Many attend English classes prior to applying for the test. It has always been a gateway to a better life in America. Hard work with long hours equals freedom for our children.
> The fact immigrants drive taxicab is factually correct but I think the number that drive for Uber is getting larger also perhaps in due course we will be the majority of drivers for Uber also.
> We drive because you could make a good wage with long hour prior to the Uber pricing model. It would appear in the end everyone will struggle with the new Uber model. That is unfortunate many successful people have had a taxicab drivers as fathers.


nicely written


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Support immigrant cabbies with your tax dollars today.
> 
> *Where's that story chicab?*


I looked at your second link:

Department of Labor's guide to the Work Opportunity Tax Credit.

It's for companies actually "Hiring" employees, not bringing on Independent Contractors. As far as I know, All Cab Drivers are Independent Contractors and are not employees of the Cab Companies.

So your assertion that


scrurbscrud said:


> You wonder why your taxi driver is an immigrant 90% of the time and can barely, if even, speak english?
> *
> Because the cab companies GET PAID by the GOVERNMENT to HIRE THEM.*


is still unfounded, and my assertion


chi1cabby said:


> IMMIGRANTS HAVE ALWAYS DRIVEN CABS IN THIS COUNTRY!


is still valid.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I looked at your link
> 
> http://cis.org/Employers-Cheat-Aging-By-Hiring-Foreign-Workers-Spanish
> 
> CIS, Center For Immigration Studies, is a right wing anti-immigration advocacy organization. The list of 6 programs that it cites are where Temporary Non-Immigrant Visitors don't pay into Payroll Taxes. So I guess CIS, and perhaps you, would like foreign visiting workers, like au pairs, to pay into Social Security & Medicare even though they would not receive any benefits?


Anyone who has experience with using cabs knows they encounter an exceedingly high number of immigrant drivers with bad to nearly non existing english language skills.

I will chalk this up to 2 primary factors:

A. The cab companies are beneficiaries of government largess for hiring these people

or the more likely

B. Immigrant manipulation for profit by the cab companies

Take yer pick. But *it is one 0f the reasons ride share is preferred* over cabs.

The crap that U.S. citizens are the bad guys and immigrant cabbies are better responsible 'citizens' angle?

please spare me.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> Being a taxicab driver my whole life. I think you are mistaken by your comments about no English requirements being a taxicab driver. Most large cities in America have a knowledge test of the streets it is written in English making it impossible to past without English skills.
> In NYC many immigrants attend a taxicab school to learn to past the test. Many years ago I spent 280 hours in class to become a taxicab driver in NYC. Today thousands of people do the same class if they need help to become excellent cab drivers. In Las Vegas the test is hard to past also to become a taxicab driver. Many attend English classes prior to applying for the test. It has always been a gateway to a better life in America. Hard work with long hours equals freedom for our children.
> The fact immigrants drive taxicab is factually correct but I think the number that drive for Uber is getting larger also perhaps in due course we will be the majority of drivers for Uber also.
> We drive because you could make a good wage with long hour prior to the Uber pricing model. It would appear in the end everyone will struggle with the new Uber model. That is unfortunate many successful people have had a taxicab drivers as fathers.


*I have no issues with immigrants trying to make a living just like the rest of us.* Even illegals.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You wonder why your taxi driver is an immigrant 90% of the time and can barely, if even, speak english?
> *
> Because the cab companies GET PAID by the GOVERNMENT to HIRE THEM.*


You still haven't provided any factual basis for your contention, despite me politely asking you multiple times.


scrurbscrud said:


> A. The cab companies are beneficiaries of government largess for hiring these people
> 
> or the more likely
> 
> B. Immigrant manipulation for profit by the cab companies


So you can keep on posting your mindless rants, for that's all they are at this point in my eyes.

This is a perfectly good example of that!


scrurbscrud said:


> Take yer pick. But *it is one 0f the reasons ride share is preferred* over cabs.
> 
> The crap that U.S. citizens are the bad guys and immigrant cabbies are better responsible 'citizens' angle?
> 
> please spare me.


I didn't say that cabs are better than ride-sharing, no one did! And No one even suggested that comparison you made between US citizens and immigrant cabbies. Only you did.

Your mindless posts that are devoid of facts don't deserve a measured response. 
Ciao!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You still haven't provided any factual basis for your contention, despite me politely asking you multiple times.


*Your claim is that no cab companies are taking advantage of the openly published tax loopholes/incentives for hiring immigrants.*

*That is unlikely.*

And quite frankly the whole idea of immigrating cab drivers, construction workers and other low end occupations by the U.S. government pisses me off.

*To put out the scare tactic of US legal citizens being worse cab drivers is bullshit.*


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberRey said:


> So, let me get this straight... an Uber driver gropes a passenger, so that makes Uber, as a whole, unsafe and predatory? Jeffrey Dahlmer imprisoned, mutilated, raped, murdered, and ate several dudes. Does that mean all men are gay murdering cannibalistic pseudo surgeon rapists? Got it.


The things I learn about myself on this forum! I'll have fries with that thanks!


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Passes around the PUKE bucket


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Tell that to the family of Sophia Liu, or to Jason Herrera.


Well if you're going to post that, why aren't you screaming how this yellow cab driver in NYC is getting a slap on the wrist after plowing down this kid. But I guess that doesn't suit your narrative.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...oper-stock-9-captured-video-article-1.1978004


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> yellow cab driver in NYC


The cab had insurance that actually paid out. Uber not so much in case of Sofia Liu & Jason Herrera.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Somebody in this thread has a creepy preoccupation with immigrants. And the government. And probably Alex Jones and colloidal silver and useless stupid nutter shit.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Somebody in this thread has a creepy preoccupation with immigrants. And the government. And probably Alex Jones and colloidal silver and useless stupid nutter shit.


I presume you are referencing me. Look idiot. If you even have been ****ed by the system as much as I have you learn not to trust it for any reason. Get it?

And if you ever worked your whole life in an industry that was decimated by illegally working immigrants, you might get that part too.

*So **** off.*


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Anyone who has experience with using cabs knows they encounter an exceedingly high number of immigrant drivers with bad to nearly non existing english language skills.
> 
> I will chalk this up to 2 primary factors:
> 
> ...


I'm afraid it is pretty simple.

A new immigrant will likely have few transferable workplace skills unless they are a Dr or similar.

A choice is either manual labour jobs or driving.

One job that an immigrant can access quickly and make money with hard work is Taxi or Prebooked Private Hire work.

I would expect 70/80% of Uber drivers in London are immigrants wether from inside or outside the EU.

They are also properly checked by Local Authority.

But due to Ubers lack of knowledge testing many of these drivers overly rely on GPS and lead to almost all complaints about UberLDN on Twitter.

They also tend to work more hours than most indigenous drivers.

I have done 100hr weeks in Private Hire/Courier work but that was prior to working in the NHS.

At the end of the day Uber is just one company.

They are taking work from other companies.

But these other companies will also try and take the work back.


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> oh the horror! Big Government save us from ourselves!! We're too dumb to know what to use.


"Big Government" keeps your daughter from entering into a vehicle with a convicted child molester.

Google "Uber rape sexual assault" and tell me how you are so ****ing smart loser.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Personal testimony from my 'other yob' where I work with MANY immigrants and know that their employers get compensated by .gov with various tax incentives.
> 
> Why do you think when you go to the AIRPORT that the majority of the people who work there are, IMMIGRANTS?
> 
> ...


It's always about the "Benjamin's"...Mr. Franklin would be surprised at how popular he is today


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

The sad reality is that video is point on. And whether you drive for Uber or not believe what you want to believe. I've watched this company's actions for a year & half now and it's all gone down hill do to Uber unfortunate ignorance and greed. They don't give a dam about you or me only themselves!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

THE MAN! said:


> The sad reality is that video is point on. And whether you drive for Uber or not believe what you want to believe. I've watched this company's actions for a year & half now and it's all gone down hill do to Uber unfortunate ignorance and greed. They don't give a dam about you or me only themselves!


The the insurance thing was off by a bit. Like they said if you're in an accident with a pax, your private insurance company will not cover it. Although of course thats not always 100% true, more than likely, your private personal insurance company will most like deny the claim. And that is understandable,they shoouldnt cover for livery purposes. But then the next clip says (slander) Uber will be like we dont have anything to do with it, because the app was off. Couple things 1) if the app is not on, then Uber should not be held liable,your insurance company should. 2) That part of the video doesnt even make sense because if you're in an Uber accident, theres a 99% chance the guys app was on, unles he was just giving a free ride or something. So to state you're not covered in an accident,just to go to saying Uber wont cover because of app off, makes no sense. Just like they conveniently skipped over the most logicial situation where, if app is on, Uber will be liable and pay in such an incident.

Most of the video was true, but certaintly off a bit. But that's expected,because all biased videos like this are supposed to shed light on Uber in the worst way


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Maybe not 100% in the insurance part. But depicting Uber for company they truly are, bingo! They go to these municipalities don't do there homework. Come to dictate from start, no regulation, no taxes period! It happen in DC/VA because they had an aggressive email campaign asking passengers/drivers to email there politicians you want Uber! Politicians don't do there homework before laws are passed. Then they get burned in the end! Look at TransUrban and VA situation, though that was more about road $. Then TransUrban ends up suing VA residents for these outrageous fines of $1000's in most cases less then $100 in tolls. But MD not rushing this thing. And Ubers dumb enough to be thumbing there nose to Annapolis proper right in MD backyard. Doesn't Uber even know the capital of MD?


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

For the truth to be known the insurance coverage has changed. Actually in the beginning Uber didn't take/have any insurance liability in regards to Uberx. It was your policy only. It wasn't till VA objections last summer and Uber/VA came to a temporary solution until final deal was struck. That was the start of the $1 SRF. Which in reality was to pay for the additional insurance Uber was reguired to provide to allow them to continue to operate.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

People please !!!
I feel like I'm witnessing a rooster fight , Travis watching and having a good time while counting his gambling winnings ( with others people money btw)
Everyone has a valid point , the question is simple "to regulate or not to regulate " balance that with "customers freedom to choose" and the third corner of this .
"HOLD EVERYONE ACCOUNTABLE " you desided to save a few bucks then deal with the outcome , you desided to make a few bucks deal with the outcome , you desided to buy insurance DWTO , you don't have insurance DWTO , you are licensed DWTO, they pay cheap BECAUSE YOU TAKE IT DWTO . no mater what transportation you use you are going to deal with strangers things can go and do go wrong a cross the board ( all forms of transportation including the goverment ones are dirty to a degree) . Everyone is pulling in opposite directions this is the real disruption reality is we are all disrupted only a hand full of people are the real disrupters , most of the rest of us are only the roosters
We can argue all day long they just keep betting on us , UNFAIRNESS IS A REALITY GO CRAZY TRYING TO SOLVE IT OR ........ Just do your Fu**ing thing make your own money your own way the REAL AMERICAN WAY.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

End of the day, your right shit happens. You never know when someone chooses to start there life of crime? Uber needs/should be concerned about the success of its drivers. Everyone should be protected properly if unfortunately something was to happen. And when all of this should be certain at this point, we don't know what is or isn't thanks to the Uber greed machine!


----------

